# APP para Android



## mynd (22 Mai 2011 às 12:15)

Boas

Alguem sabe de um App de Meteo para o Android, oque tenho vem com muitos Bugs

Obrigada


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mai 2011 às 13:30)

Sim, todas as que tenho têm bugs ou não são assim tão boas. O máximo de bom que se encontra na Market é pago.


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Mai 2011 às 18:12)

mynd disse:


> Boas
> 
> Alguem sabe de um App de Meteo para o Android, oque tenho vem com muitos Bugs
> 
> Obrigada



já agora qual a tua app?
weatherbug?


----------

